# NESTopia and Game Genie issues



## Xarsah16 (Apr 10, 2012)

Hello, all, I know I haven't posted in awhile, but I hope someone can assist me.

I'm using NESTopia 1.4.1 on a Macbook Pro with Lion OS 10.7.2. 

I'm playing the original NES Metroid, and because I'm a total n00b I wanted to use a Game Genie code to give me infinite health, because I don't care about bragging rights, I just want to beat the game and see the ending. 

I tried inputting the game genie codes into the emulator but for some reason they're not working.  The codes I'm trying to use are:


*	SZUIGEVK for infinite energy and/or  SXNLOKVK for infinite lives.*


I'm going into the edit, then game genie menu option and pasting the codes into there. I click OK, but the codes don't work and Samus still gets hurt. I tried resetting the ROM with reloading my save state, and that didn't work.

Please help me.

Thanks!


----------



## elgarta (Apr 10, 2012)

Not sure what would be stopping it, but afaik being on an Apple platform shouldn't stop the game genie from working.. but I am a windows guy so I haven't had much experience.

Might not be an issue with NES, but I know for SNES onwards alot of Gamegenie/Gameshark codes are region specific, so the cheat on a EU game would be different from US. Just incase that helps..

I couldnt find those specific cheats, but I did see these ones listed on gamegenie.com

SXSGNVSE        Minimum energy of 30
SZUILUVK        Infinite rockets on pick-up
ZENSXLIE        Gain 10 rockets on pick-up
YENSXLIE        Gain 15 rockets on pick-up
YAXGVPLA        Extra energy


Maybe try one of those and see if they work, just incase it's a fake cheat.


----------



## Xarsah16 (Apr 10, 2012)

I figured out what the issue was. I thought that the codes would take effect immediately, however I was wrong, and the ones I posted didn't work period. I had to reset the game in order to get the codes to work, and entered them in the title screen before the game loaded.

The codes you posted worked that way though!  SXSGNVSE and​YAXGVPLA combined make me pretty much invincible, which is exactly what I wanted. I still wanted the fun of killing all the enemies, but I didn't want to get hurt by doing so.​

Thanks for your help! I really appreciate it ​

And yeah, I figured that my Apple computer wouldn't be stopping the game genie, however, being a former Windows user (by choice), I have noticed that the menus have less options in the Mac ports of emulators. It really doesn't bother me, but it affects the layout of the program toolbar up at the top making it slightly different from the Windows counterpart. My macbook is my "PC" gaming platform. 

Worst case scenario, I could run the Windows version on my Mac if I experience any other problems by using a Wine wrapper (which fools the windows program into thinking it's being run on Windows by creating a "virtual drive" ) but I'd feel better about using native ports of programs on my computer to make sure they run properly.


----------

